# no fuel in Italy



## hmh (Jun 25, 2008)

Still in Turkey, just picked up on an item on BBC news website, saying Fiat has suspended production at all five of its plants in Italy because it can't get fuel to transport them . . .

This might well affect those of us in Greece and Turkey as well as Italy, any more detailed info would be great !

Meanwhile, having a peaceful interlude at a campsite on Lake Bafa,not that far from Bodrum - the mountain behind us is where Endymion the shepherd boy was put to sleep by the moon goddess, so she could visit him nightly - lovely spot for a tryst, still !

Helen


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

Helen ...... I'm soooooo envious! Wish I was in Turkey enjoying a peaceful interlude on a campsite in our motorhome! What's the weather like????

Happy travels. 

Sue


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

It would seem that this is due to the Lorry drivers strike currently in Italy, which may be causing fuel shortages. See here:
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/business-17398363
Gerry


----------



## scept1c (May 10, 2005)

Thanks Gerry, we are currently in Italy just south of Siena and were able to get expensive diesel €172.0 per litre yesterday in Livorno.

The first post caused a little concern but the BBC link has helped clarify the situation.

On our way to Sicily via Rome and Pompeii, hope the fuel doesn't rise too much.


----------



## CandA (May 1, 2005)

scept1c said:


> Thanks Gerry, we are currently in Italy just south of Siena and were able to get expensive diesel €172.0 per litre yesterday in Livorno.
> .


Going to Italy in May - please tell us the 172/Litre is a typo


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Sadly it is NOT a typo as has been reported on other threads, fuel prices in Italy are horrendous due to the economic situation.

It was reported on this site as €1.74 per litre in mid February... 

http://www.drive-alive.co.uk/fuel_prices_europe.html

and this site gives the figure for March 21st as €1.772 per litre

http://www.fuel-prices-europe.info/

The word OUCH comes to mind........  :roll:

Dave


----------



## scept1c (May 10, 2005)

Sorry CandA, it should have been €1.720 per litre.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

hi helen,

the strikes have been on and off for a while now, eddied posted about it somewhere on here if you do search.

on the way through in italy feb it was freely available and between 1.64 to 1.68 eu/ltr, looks like its on the rise again.

we are currently at kalkan near kas. just filled up with lpg at £1/ltr and diesel at about £1.45/ltr, not cheap but with all the free washes at least the motorhome is clean in turkey!

happy travels.

pete


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Edit must learn to read 172 is not the same as 1.72

I must learn to read more carefully

I must learn to read more carefully

I must learn to read more carefully

I must learn to read more carefully

I must learn to read more carefully

I must learn to read more carefully

I must learn to read more carefully

I must learn to read more carefully

Only 164 to go........

woops  

Dave


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

1.72 Euros is equivalent to £1.43 at todays exchange rate. So slightly cheaper than UK.
Gerry


----------



## hmh (Jun 25, 2008)

*no fuel in Italy ?*

Started this thread as we will probably many of us be passing through Italy, if not staying there, if we are watching this forum.

The question is, not how much it costs but is it available ?!

If as the BBC item states, Fiat have suspended car production at all 5 plants as they can't move their vehicles on, it sounded pretty dire for the rest of us!

Any comments Eddied, on current situation ?

helen


----------



## jhelm (Feb 9, 2008)

Interesting that the cost even when this high is cheaper than the UK. Anyway we haven't seen or heard about any problems getting fuel. I have lately seen it as low as 1.63 and also higher than 1.72. So keep your eyes open and if you see a low price fill up.

Fiat closed because of the trucker strikes. They are protesting the high tax on fuel. I doubt they would block fuel deliveries as without diesel they can't even move themselves.


----------

